

Using BBCP to copy files over the network real fast (faster than rsync) - sdfjkl
http://pcbunn.cithep.caltech.edu/bbcp/using_bbcp.htm

======
16s
I believe it was written at Stanford. That caltech site describes how to use
it.

[http://www.slac.stanford.edu/~abh/bbcp](http://www.slac.stanford.edu/~abh/bbcp)

~~~
sdfjkl
Aye, I've linked to the blog article as it does a mildly better job of
describing what bbcp does.

